# Quigley at the beach



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

We went to Hilton Head this past weekend. Quigley had a great time. If you want a great place to vacation with your pup's Hilton Head Island, South Carolina is exremely pet friendly!


Look Mom, I'm "King of the Castle"!









Look at me Mom now I am "King of the Tree"


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Awwwwww he is so handsome! Great pics! I love little Quigley.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Awww he is such a little doll!


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Omgosh he is so so tiny! I love his Apple Head soo cute!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> Awwwwww he is so handsome! Great pics! I love little Quigley.


Thank you Tracy, you are so sweet. Quigley loves you too. Used the bag again this trip. It really does work perfectly for us! Love , love, love it!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

foggy said:


> Awww he is such a little doll!


Thank you. He really is a lot of fun!



mooberry said:


> Omgosh he is so so tiny! I love his Apple Head soo cute!


Thank you! He is like having a perpetual puppy.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

I love Mister Quigley, he's so great.


----------



## tinkybaby (Aug 29, 2011)

OMG I love him!


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

Oh my dawg...he is sooo cute. I would love to bring Smeagol to the beach. Dogs are not allowed on the beach here in NY. They can only stay on the boardwalk.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Tanna said:


> I love Mister Quigley, he's so great.


Thank you!



tinkybaby said:


> OMG I love him!


Thank you!



efinishya said:


> Oh my dawg...he is sooo cute. I would love to bring Smeagol to the beach. Dogs are not allowed on the beach here in NY. They can only stay on the boardwalk.


Thank you! Not all beaches here are pet friendly either. I was happy to find this one. Quigley doe not like the water but he does like to walk in the wet sand just above the surf.


----------



## 23083 (Sep 22, 2011)

Now that's what I call an apple head! He is so sweet and looks like he loved the sand and surf. We vacationed at Holden Beach, NC this month and it too was wonderful, warm, and pet friendly. I haven't convinced my husband that it would still be a vacation with the dogs tagging along...


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

PiaOnomato said:


> Now that's what I call an apple head! He is so sweet and looks like he loved the sand and surf. We vacationed at Holden Beach, NC this month and it too was wonderful, warm, and pet friendly. I haven't convinced my husband that it would still be a vacation with the dogs tagging along...


Thank you. He really did enjoy being there. It takes some additional planning when taking the dogs. I try not to leave him in the hotel very much. Although there are times you just have to. I take his kennel and he is happy in there. There are several very nice restaurants at Hilton Head that have outdoor seating. Quigley came along and sat right in my lap while we ate. I have never fed him at the table so he does not beg. Plus he does not get human food. The humidity this past weekend was killer though, so eating outside can be tough in the middle of summer. You also have to watch out for the hot sun. Quigley's fur is thin so sunburn is a constant worry. Plus the side walks get so hot. His feet can't stand the heat they would blister. He gets carried around most of the time under these conditions. LOL. Him being so small it's not hard at all. And he has been carried in a bag/purse since he was tiny so he is used to it. It's the norm for him. I know what everyone is thinking.....And yes, he is spoiled. But spoiled sweet. He is very social.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Awwww....what a little sweetheart


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

2Cheese said:


> Awwww....what a little sweetheart


Thank you!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Aww Mr Quigley! Hes always been one of my favourites on here! Just adorable


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

I can't get over how tiny quigley is!
And I love the sand castle


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

He is so cute! What a gorgeous chi.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I love master quigley!!!!  He has a special place in my heart. :love1:


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Aww Mr Quigley! Hes always been one of my favourites on here! Just adorable


Thank you so much Robyn. 



guccigrande said:


> I can't get over how tiny quigley is!
> And I love the sand castle


We just happened upon the sand castle on our morning walk. Abandoned and rained on. It still looked prertty good though. He liked it too! 



BellaLina's Mom said:


> He is so cute! What a gorgeous chi.


Thank you! 



cherper said:


> I love master quigley!!!!  He has a special place in my heart. :love1:


You are so sweet. He is a really special guy. He keeps me laughing that is for sure.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Quigley!!!! Look at you! You are such a sweetheart and we love you! You are a very special little boy, and so incredibly cute!!!

Hugs and love to you and your Mom! xxxxx


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

TLI said:


> Quigley!!!! Look at you! You are such a sweetheart and we love you! You are a very special little boy, and so incredibly cute!!!
> 
> Hugs and love to you and your Mom! xxxxx


Awe...you are so sweet. Us teenies have to stick together! (((HUGS))) and love back. Puppy pats from Quigley!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Another Quigley fan here.
He is so so adorable!
I love the pic at the tree with the sun showing his teeny wee whiskers.
I just want to kiss his tiny cute face!
Glad you all had fun. xx


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Terri said:


> Another Quigley fan here.
> He is so so adorable!
> I love the pic at the tree with the sun showing his teeny wee whiskers.
> I just want to kiss his tiny cute face!
> Glad you all had fun. xx


Terri, Thank you! He looked so cute up in that tree. He is so trusting. he just lets me plop him where ever to take his picture. We did have a great time.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Hehe...he's so cute!! :love5:


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

MChis said:


> Hehe...he's so cute!! :love5:


Thank you Heather!


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

Fin is now demanding a castle, too. Like my house isn't good enough for him.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Finn said:


> Fin is now demanding a castle, too. Like my house isn't good enough for him.


OMG! That is so funny. So sorry he caused castle envy.


----------



## 3 loves (Jun 25, 2013)

Did something happen to your quigley. I'm not sure if it was your chis or someone else's their saying sad things about. I'm sorry if it brings up sad memories but I'm a newbie and I was reading all the sweet things about your baby the I saw some sad things and it made me so upset but would like to know if their the same one.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

He has to be the cutest puppy on the planet.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

I got confused on that, also. I thought it was your Quigley. Sad, no matter what.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Yes, something happened to my sweet Quigley. He passed 9 weeks ago. His kidneys gave out on him after a 3 year battle. I miss him dearly and carry him in my heart. Thank you for asking about him. He really was a special little fella who touched so many in his short life.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Precious little Quigley. :love5: 

We love you, Wee Man. 

I know he's watching over his Mommy and little Sissy. xxxx


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

TLI said:


> Precious little Quigley. :love5:
> 
> We love you, Wee Man.
> 
> I know he's watching over his Mommy and little Sissy. xxxx



Teresa, Thank you so much! I know he is too! He has shared his toys with his little sissy. She loves them. You know how much I miss him


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Quigley was one of the most adorable Chis ever. So sad about his passing. 😓


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

AC/DC Fan said:


> Quigley was one of the most adorable Chis ever. So sad about his passing. &#55357;&#56851;
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thankyou! You are sweet!


----------



## Tinaschi's (Jul 9, 2010)

He is a cute little stinker!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Tinaschi's said:


> He is a cute little stinker!


Yes he was. We really miss him. Thank you!


----------

